# Buying my first road bike - Talked into a more expensive bike...



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

This is my first post and im coming here for help. So i appreciate anything you guys can give me.

A little bit of background Im from florida so not a whole lot of mountain biking around here. But thats exactly what i have been riding a Specialized Hardrock 05 PRO Disc. I usually use it to commute to work (12mile ride), and just general exercise on the weekends. My brother is a triathalete and has been pushing me towards getting a road bike. I got a chance to ride his, and was hooked. It was light speed faster than my mountain bike, and i instantly wanted to go out and buy one.

I went to a couple of bike shops today trying out a lot of entry level bikes. I had my mind set on getting a low end road bike to get me started. I got to test ride a 08 Giant OCR, a Specialized Allez, and some other type of crossover Giant that was pretty nice.

I tried a road bike, and comparably I guess whats called a crossover? Its like a road bike that has the handlebar set up comparable to a mountain bike, and a little bit thicker tire. I honestly liked the roadbikes better because they gave me more options as to how i could place my hands throughout those long rides, and felt faster on the test ride.

Well after riding all these bikes the store was unable to find any of those bikes in stock and said they would have to order one that would fit perfect. I asked to be put on a comparable bike of the same size. They put me on a decked out Cannondale Six13 6 like this http://mikesbikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=1321 but in white. I didnt really care for how the bike looked, but man when i got to ride it i loved it!. However the price rejected my love at a crisp $1349.99. Which is a real ball buster when you compare it to the Allez. I loved the tiagra shifters on the cannondale, much more so than the Sora shifters on the Allez. The bike road smoother, faster.. but it could possibly just be my mind playing tricks on me.


My big question is, am i going to see noticeable differences in performance and riding quality between these bikes? Is the $1349.99 worth spending, for what im doing.. with the amount of experience i have. 

08 Allez http://mikesbikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=1283
or
Cannondale Six13 6 http://mikesbikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=1321

Ide love to go in there and buy the nicer bike, but i keep turning the idea over in my head as if it is a good decision or not. Is it that big of a difference? I like to ride fast, i like pushing my self athletically.. but is the price tag justifiable?

The sales man obviously wants me to go with the more expensive bike.. thats why i had to get out of the store before i dropped big bucs on something i have little experience with. The old saying is you get what you pay for - does that hold true in this situation? Or am i just going to be paying a lot more for marginally different bikes..

ps ill probably be logging around 40 miles a week on average.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Another option i just found would be this used specialized.. which is just my size.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/bik/463820869.html


----------



## gnarSKYLER (Aug 23, 2007)

*Whatev...*

It is true that you get what you pay for, especially with bikes. I say that you should get what you like. If you really liked the Cannondale, then go for it. If you can afford it. If the Allez felt good and you like that, I'd say go for that. It really comes down to personal preference I think. But boy it would be nice to have that Cannondale :thumbsup:


----------



## fakeplastic (Aug 5, 2006)

when i bought my first road bike last month, i decided to go with one that had the tiagra shifters because i couldn't stand the sora thumb shifter things. luckily the choice was only a couple hundred dollars difference for me (I went with a 07 lemond reno). if you look around at the different opinions of sora components, it seems that most people think they are OK but won't last as long as tiagra components. not sure if this is true,

anyway, maybe you should go back to talk to the guy at the store and see if you get him to bring the price down on the more expensive bike. make it clear that you're just getting in the sport and that you want to get the more expensive one but just don't have the money. also, make it clear that once you buy a bike from him, you're going to frequent his store for all your cycling needs (ie. big money to be made in accessories). ultimately, its your decision to make since you're the one spending the money and riding the bike. good luck with your decision.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

My experience is that you're rarely sorry when you buy something a little better than what you think you can affford. You will soon forget what you paid for it, whereas if you go the cheaper route you will find yourself wanting to upgrade all too soon.

I went low-end with my first road bike, and since then have ended up paying more for upgraded components than if I'd bought the higher-end model in the first place.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

I agree with gnarSKYLER. If you can afford the Cannondale, buy it. Even if you took the frame out of the equation, the new Tiagra is light years ahead of the old Tiagra and any Sora. Put the frame back in and there's no comparison. Also as rochrunner stated, buying low will cost you in the long run if you stick with the sport (given that you didn't stop a 12 mile commute on a moutain bike tells me you will) because you're going to want to upgrade which means buying better components to put on, or getting a new bike, which means you just bought 2 instead of the one, minus anything you could get if you sold the old one. Entry-level bikes just don't have the resale value that upper end bikes do. Either way, as long as you're on the road, that's all that matters. But since you asked for our opinions, there's my .02.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Since you live in a level area and plan on only 40 miles riding a week I don't think the extra $550 (69% extra) buys you any more than a very slight performance gain - if any.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is another 2 cents worth, My first road bike was an old Fuji, you know with the down tube shifters. I got tired of that and wanted a new bike, then I looked at the costs for buying a new bike with junky shifters /derailuers on it which was very high. Did months of research and found out it is best to get Shimano 105 or better (or Campy equals)(after lots of discussions with other bikers). Started to look at Craigs list, Ebay and Road Bike Reveiw Classified for some low milage used bikes. I took my time and was patient. I still had my old Fuji and could ride that. In less then 6 months, I was able to pick up on craigs list (locally), means I could test ride the bike, a 2005 BMC SL01, full Dura Ace for $1,800 with practically 0 miles on it. My budget when I begain this search was to buy a bike for under $1,000. Well after seeing what was out there new and used I decided to spend just a bit more. Now I don't even have to think about upgrading (The bike was built for $3,500 new). So I think that was a good deal. I say for first time biker, find something used with some good components on the bike, you will not regret it. When you want it to shift you want it to shift. OK maybe that was a dimes worth!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

$1349 for anything with Tiagra seems really high. You should be able to find a bike with 105 or even partial Ultegra for that price. If you are sure of your size, look at some internet deals if you are willing to give that route a try.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

The Same bike with ultegra components is much more, granted it comes with some other advantages like carbon stem, carbon post, and a better seat.. But it is more like $1,999. Honest the tiagra felt so much better than the sora that ill think ill be statisfied, and i like the position of the shifters better. From what i understand im getting a Top Notch frame with medoicure addons.. so builing up will be in option in th futre.. and i can hang onto the frame/fork combo. The 2,000 is just to far out of my price range, ive already jumped from $700 to 1349.. any further and im asking for trouble. 

I think im gonna go with the cannondale.. the guy im dealing with seems pretty honest. He is young mid 20's and a avid road bike rider.. 

I know what size i ride a 56mm but im still nervous about buying a bike online, or even from craigs list. Most likely everything would turn out fine... but ive had bad things happen from it in the past ESPECIALLY EBAY. Craigs list does have a nice Specialized bike on it that i posted before. http://tampa.craigslist.org/bik/463820869.html... Which would be cheaper.. and i believe it had 105's on it, clipless pedals, and a computer. Which would save me boatloads... just weary that i might be buying into someone else's problems

I have no problem wrenching on my car, but a bike has fine alignments that are difficult to get right on your first try as a novice, and the free maitenance from the shop will help. If i have any problems i will have them to point the finger at, and someone to take it back to.. I appreciate everything you guys have told me.. and i think im going to go down and get the cannondale this evening...

Ill make the commute to work tomorrow on my brand new ride, and im sure ill have many more questions following the ride.. pedals is on my mind now... I dont want to get into buying a clipless set, and shoes tonight.. so ill probably slap on some $12 platforms and ride out, in a pair of Nike's.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

For $1,200 you should be able to find a really nice low mileage bike with 105 an up on it, plus a lot of extras (like good wheels, saddle, carbon fork etc), you just have to be patient and keep looking, You will regret the Tiagra if you do any hard biking. And if you are mechanically inclined you certainly can fix a bike. There is enough info on the Internet from Shimano, Park and others that give you step by step proceedures with color pics. It is not that hard. Do your homework it will pay off in the end


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Bikes are simple machines. There is not much chance of buying into someone elses problems if the bike is reasonably new. I would go for the used Specialized. My ride is used and I could not love it more.

The nice part of buying used is that if you decide it's not for you, or you want to upgrade you can sell the bike and get your money back. If it's new, you may get 70% of your money back on the used market.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

My experience....

Bear with me on this. 

I believe that a beginner, or one beginning to train seriously on the road bike, or get serious about it anyway... (if they already have all the ancillary items: pump, shoes, helmet, clothes)... should purchase a bike that is at least slightly above what they budget for, or are comfortable with. Here is my reasoning:

1. Beginning serious training is hard work. A slightly better bike at a higher price point will likely immediately minimize the feeling of a need to upgrade if training isnt going well, or is harder than anticipated. I have found MANY times where people when gearing up, or starting to train on a bike where it is somewhat, or exceedingly far below what the other riders in the group have, make the individual 'think' that its because of their wheels, or that it is somehow not related to their lack of training. So... having a bike in a bit better category will help eliminate the feeling that inadequate performance is somehow due to the bike.

2. Having a better or more costly bike than you can really afford will increase how much you ride, and often how hard you ride. With experienced cyclists, it is a common saying that if your training starts to plateau, or you start to lose motivation... its time for a new bike or new wheels. The reason being is that there is likely a positive correlation between getting new stuff and training. I have often found people who typically aren't as fast, can sometimes hang on to faster groups... and often... the only delta is the new bike. I think it increases effort, I think it increases motivation, and I think it can often increase performance... purely from personal expectations and post-purchase euphoria...

3. Seeing a bike that hits you monthly on the credit card, or at least costs enough to cause your spouse (or parents) to raise their eyebrows... can guilt you into riding more. Seriously. The first time I dropped more than 2k on a bike, I freaking cherished that bike.... I was METICULOUS, I cleaned it and new every square mm of that bike, and felt like I had to ride it to account for the money I sunk into it. Then when I bought my first 4K+ bike... my wife made sure she commented as much as possible how she thought paying that much was crazy and that at times it was a $4K wall ornament (in the winter). 

4. Rolling up to the group ride with a bike that you are halfhearted about, or you know that there are 15 other ones out there like it isn't nearly the same as rolling up to the starting line or to the group rides and see people look twice and say 'nice bike'. So, aside from the performance aspects there is a certain 'bling' factor that will make you want to ride the bike, and want to ride the bike with people. Then... comes the social factor. Most people that I have known do not want to be seen as the slow guy on the chi chi bike.... there is sometimes an expectation that with a nicer bike, someone is a faster rider. Not always, but sometimes. This will often push someone to ride harder. Nothing wrong with that.

So... all this being said... there is nothing scientific about what I have said, only the thoughts and observations of a relatively experienced rider. Of course, after you ride for a while.... these types of motivations often lessen dramatically... but we are talking a beginner road biker here. And sometimes ... they don't diminish. 

Im not proposing you go and blow a zillion dollars and then cant feed your kids or make a car payment. All Im saying is that you so often get people that budget out how much they can afford and then come up with some kind of arbitrary number. One of the most common ones you see here is... "what kind of bike should I buy for $500". Thats stupid. 

Make it hurt, within reason. 9 times out of 10, you will not be sorry with your result... and if you decide you dont like it, better bikes are a LOT easier to sell.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

I e-mailed the guy about the specialized and have not heard anything from him... if he calls ill check it out.. If not ill probably go with the cannondale


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

The guy with the specialized sent me an e-mail back and says he will be in town on Friday - so i might wait till then to get a chance to ride the specialized.

Seems like a better deal - here are the specs for 800$

Enhanced Butted Aluminum Frame 
Carbon Front Fork 
Shimano 105 Flight Deck Shifters 
Shimano 105 Rear Derailleur 
Shimano Tiagra Front Derailleur 
Specialized Triple Crank Set 
Selle SLP Race Seat 
Richey WCS Seat Post 
Airstryke F-19 Aerobars 
Cateye 8 function computer 
Just professionally tuned by my local shop and everything works like new


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

That used Specialized seems a little bit expensive to me, but it will be a great bike if it fits.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Possibly - but its a better deal then what i was going to spend on the cannondale.

But i hardly know the difference between a tri bike, and a sport bike. Ive read explanations but i wont really know till i ride the two side by side.

Im interested in the the Specialized because its $550 cheaper than the cannondale, its a 56 which is my size, and it comes with better components. The frame might not be as nice, but the rest of the bike seems nicer. The computer is working well. Actualy due to the free computer the bike is about $580 cheaper. Also the bike comes with snap on arrow bars which adds one more position you can place your hands to adjust for discomfort throughout different riding conditions

I talked to the guy and he is an older man in his 50's says he just bought the bike 3 months ago as he was getting into cycling. He took it out for a super long ride at about 4 hours long. He said his back and shoulders were bothering him after and when he took it to the bike shop they said it was to small for him.

He asked me my height and initially said he thought the bike was to small for me. After we talked some we came to find out im an inch taller than he, but his legs are longer than mine. He wears a 34 pant leg,where as i wear a 32... and he was logging rides of 80 miles long.. which is much further then i initially intend on taking the bike. Only thing that worries me is older men usually tend to wear their pants a little high.. so even though he wears a 34 pant leg.. he might actually have shorter legs. I was sized by the bike shop and told a 56 is my size a 57 would be ideal but they don't make one, and a 58 is to big. So shop said i could ride either a 56, or 58 and after putting me on a couple thought a 56 was a better fit.

He was actually very helpful and we talked about bikes for some time.. he was easy to talk to and seemed more so than anyone else ive talked to to give me unbiased opinions. It didn't seem at all like he even cared if he sold the bike or not. 


He is going to have his Son meet up with me tomorrow to show me the bike, if i like it ill buy it on the spot. I wanted to go up to the shop tonight to buy that cannondale and im feeling the buyers fever.. trying to keep the demons at bay long enough to do enough research so im comfortable with what i buy.

If anyone else has some final input please add.. the more info the better. Give me objective points of view.. i appreciate it all.


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

Gsoares2 said:


> If anyone else has some final input please add.. the more info the better. Give me objective points of view.. i appreciate it all.


Others have said to get the better bike. I say get the one you like, that you can well afford. You will need to have some money for bike shorts and other accessories. And this will likely NOT be your last bike. If like the majority of us, there will be more bikes in your future, and by then, you'll really know what you're looking for. Take what you can get at a good price that you like, with some money still in your pocket.


----------



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

I tend to agree with the advice to spend conservatively on your first bicycle. 

Shoes, saddles, and shorts can be really expensive, especially if you are sensitive in any of those areas. Some guys can ride a century in 20 dollar shorts, and others need Assos shorts to do 40 miles. 

Few beginners can evaluate the nuances of bike fit on short test rides. I would suggest you get the least expensive choice that feels comfortable and looks good to you.

As you put miles on it and see other bikes, you can learn about frame material, group sets (Campy, Shimano, SRAM), and all the other choices cyclists obsess over. 

In the meantime, you can find a saddle/shorts combination that suits you, and have money for that venture. 

As earlier posters said, you'll buy another bike later- you are doomed as we all are.

Have fun. Don't sweat this.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Have your cake and eat it too. Buy used and you can get a much better bike for the $. I spent less on my 2004 5900 P1 than what the bike shop wants for the Cannondale.

Plan on spending another $800 on accessories/clothes in quick order.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I own a Cannondale CAAD5 (AL frame) which I like a lot, and seriously considered a Six13 for my latest bike. I ended up getting a Specialized Tarmac (full carbon) because of the smoother ride for similar $$$. I felt the Six13 is more of a stiff race-style bike, and not what I was looking for. 

I sounds to me like you could use a bit more time to decide. DO NOT be pressured into spending a lot of $$ on a bike to end up with buyer's remorse. Good fit is more critical to your happiness on a roadie than on an MTB (since you move around off the seat more riding trails or jumping curbs). This is a good time of year to be looking at bikes, and close-out deals can be sweet if you happen to find your size/fit.

Suggestions:
1. Buy some slick MTB tires for that Hardrock (if you don't ride some already). That will give you a big speed boost for minimal $.
2. Keep looking at used bikes. You are a common size and a great deal will come up.
3. If you have to buy new- Consider other options. I agree that Tiagra is a better set up than Sora, and that a quality Tiagra bike can be had for MUCH less than $1350. If you like Cannondale, try one of their AL bikes (CAAD8/9 or Synapse http://mikesbikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=1172 ) which should be significantly cheaper than the Six13 (with minimal difference in ride quality). Check out the Giant OCR2 or TCR2, as well as the Specialized Roubaix & Tarmac. Trek also has Tiagra-equipped road bikes for around $1000 or less. Then there's bikes from Felt, Jamis, Schwinn, etc, etc, etc. 

Have fun whatever you decide. And don't forget a good lock for that new ride


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2005)

*The most inportant thing*

is to make sure the bike fits you properly. You will be able to get a basic fitting by your local shop, or if buying used locally, by taking it for a decent test ride. These options are not available to you when you buy over the internet (not that thats a bad way), right now is a good time to look in your local shops for 07 models as the 08s will be out soon.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

I was originaly looking at road style bike - but the specialized i talked about is listed as a Tri Bike.

I primarily will be doing rides of 12-25 miles, mostly flatland across the longest continuous sidewalk in the world which is in my home town of Tampa Bay, FL. Thats my usual route to work.. because most of the old city streets are brick, and not very fun to ride a road bike on..

Seems like tri bike is designed for people who are not going to be dedicated riders, but multi sport tri-athletes. My problem is i will never be a triathlete, because i hate swimming in lakes, and i have a really bad knee from wrestling at a National level for 2 years... so running is out of the question. Does this mean i should avoid the tri bike and stick strictly to road bikes?

The whole purpose of me getting a bike is train to get faster on bikes. Its one of the few sports i can still sense injuring my knee this year and ahving surgery to fix it, which by the way didnt do much. The article i read about tri vs road bikes was more along the lines of saying the tri bike is designed to save energy in the quads so when the rider hops of he is ready to run the next stage of the race..Ill never be running.. Wouldnt the mean the bike sint for me; correct?

I read some where people saying the specialized transition multi sport, is kind of an all arounder. Not really a road bike, and not really a tri bike...but not one has much experience with them.. they dont seem to be very popular

Am i just looking into this to deep? just want to make a wise purchase this time around. First bike i bought because i got to excited and just splurged on a ill fitting, overly accessorized bike.. I dont want the same thing to happen.. I want a clean comfortable bike that is going to allow me to train and eventually get small time competive cycling. 



To Oldteen:
I checked out the OCR2 but got spoiled when i got on Six13 - I would prefer a bike with at least a carbon fork. I noticed the bike road with noticeably less vibration, and seemed to get up to speed easier of the intial start. This could have aatributed to gearing, bu t road each bike for around 10 minutes and walked away with two completely different looks on My face.. Six13 just felt easier to ride, and overall much more responsive.

To get the six13 with 105, and ultegra components is actualy 1,699. I liked the frame and i liked the ride of the bike.. but i cant afford that much.

Like i said going to check out this used one.. just wondering if it is possibly a wasted drive.. due to me finding out it is a Tri bike.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Oct 17, 2007)

I live in Tampa (Land O Lakes actually) too and I wish I had the dough for that Specialized. I am riding a hybrid now. With that being said I am doing duathlons (run-bike-run) and looking to start triathlons next year.

The Specialized Transition is definately designed for this purpose although it is probably not quite up to spec of a super serious time trial or tri bike. Based on your description, I would probably try to stick with a specific road bike. 

By the way, what is the longest sidewalk?


----------



## slicknick (Apr 12, 2007)

I was in the same dilemma when I bought my first road bike 2 years ago. I went into bike shops with a budget around $700-800 and they would show me those bikes but also show me bikes about $400 more than my budget. Of course the more expensive bikes were nicer. Why drive an Escort when you can have a Cadillac? Bottom line was I was not going to spend more than my price range, so I found the size that fit me for Specialized, Cannondale, and Giant and then for the next few months watched eBay until something came along. I ended up getting a 1 yr old Giant TCR for $600 in very good shape when the bike usually retails new for more than double that. I asked the seller plenty of questions about the bike and finally bought it and I am still happy with my purchase. I did feel bad about test riding bikes at the bike shop with no intention to buy, but then again they kept pushing me at more expensive bikes that I really could not afford. Buying used, I got a better bike than I could have afforded new, and also something that will satisfy my needs for quite awhile. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

mgmoore7 said:


> I live in Tampa (Land O Lakes actually) too and I wish I had the dough for that Specialized. I am riding a hybrid now. With that being said I am doing duathlons (run-bike-run) and looking to start triathlons next year.
> 
> The Specialized Transition is definately designed for this purpose although it is probably not quite up to spec of a super serious time trial or tri bike. Based on your description, I would probably try to stick with a specific road bike.
> 
> By the way, what is the longest sidewalk?



Bayshore is said to be the longest continuous sidewalk without breaks in the world.
I ride it end to end on my trek to work. It doesnt mean its all that great because sidewalks have slabs and so breaks inbetween those slabs. You can still ride a roadbike on it, so its not that bad.. Its a nice ride because your right on the water, and its side walk all the way to my Job on harbor island.. SO i dont have to deal with Auto Traffic. On my MTB it takes about 30-35 minutes to ride one way at a decent pace. But my mtb has huge tires on it, and is balls slow when compared to a road bike.. i get blown away by the roadbikers every morning.


Well i got the guy on the specialized to drop the price down to 750, and i was going to drive out there today to check it out. Just when i thought i was going to get a good deal i find out it is a tri bike - im wondering if is going to make a big difference.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bayshore is what came to mind when you said that. It is definately a nice ride. I have done some rollerblading there in the past. There is a world class duathlete that trains on Bayshore. I met him at my 1st duathlon in Sept. He won. 

$750 is a better price. The bike has been for sale on craigs list for several weeks. Maybe a month or more. The price started at $950 I think.


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

*Go for used Specialized*

Tri bikes are really designed to provide power by putting you different position than road riding, and the change the angles of tubes to get you into that position. I know people that do their entire rides on Tri/Time Trial bikes, and who are not tri-letes. So it can be done. They even ride centuries on them. The bike will probably have you in more aggressive position, but can be compensated some by seat height and stem position. 

I would look at the used bike, ride it, and if it feels good then go for it. The better components will be worth it, and leave money for clothes and a proper fitting at LBS (very important!).


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is an example of what someone got on E-Bay

http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Specialize...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I think that was a fair price, not a great price. Bikes are like cars, you can drive a brand new Cavalier or a 2-3 year old Caddy for the same cash.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well i went to check out the specialized.. and that thing was in perfect condition. The frame was an 05, but it look liked it was fresh out of the box.. Not a single bit of grease, or a scuff on it.

I got to ride it around for 15-20 minutes and i like the shimano 105 much more so than the Sora's i rode before. The aero bars were nice, but not as cool as i thought they would be... 
Over all the bike was really nice and i probably would have bought it except for it felt a bit to small for me. I kept feeling like i was to far forward on the bike.. i would scoot back only to have my ass fall off the seat completely.

So ill continue to shop - maybe find something i like more.. i feel so burnt out today.. it was a little over an hour drive out there and then back.. to check out the bike.. but it gave me more of idea of what i want, and dont want..


----------



## mgmoore7 (Oct 17, 2007)

How tall are you and what is your inseam?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Gsoares2Bike. said:


> Am i just looking into this to deep? just want to make a wise purchase this time around. First bike i bought because i got to excited and just splurged on a ill fitting, overly accessorized bike.. I dont want the same thing to happen.. I want a clean comfortable bike that is going to allow me to train and eventually get small time competive cycling.
> 
> To Oldteen:
> I checked out the OCR2 but got spoiled when i got on Six13 - I would prefer a bike with at least a carbon fork. I noticed the bike road with noticeably less vibration, and seemed to get up to speed easier of the intial start. This could have aatributed to gearing, bu t road each bike for around 10 minutes and walked away with two completely different looks on My face.. Six13 just felt easier to ride, and overall much more responsive.
> ...


You are NOT looking too deep. Always better to invest your time before your hard-earned $$$$$.

Just to clarify- all the new bikes you mentioned have a carbon fork. The Six13 has some carbon in the frame itself, while the OCR2 has an all-AL frame. The geometry is quite different, too. The Six-13 is billed as a more race-oriented geometry while the OCR is considered more "laid back". To be truthful, a lot of that characterization is marketing hype. Consider that the Specialized Roubaix has a geometry similar to the OCR, but it has been raced very successfully by pros in Paris-Roubaix. Important to find a bike whose character and fit suit you, rather than blindly following ad campaigns. If you found the Six13 more responsive and to your liking- look up its geometry on the Cannondale website (listed in table form for the different frame sizes). Look at bikes with similar geometries to see if you like them better, or at least more in your price range.

Your time in this sometimes difficult process is NOT wasted but will pay off with more enjoyable cycling. Finding out what suits you best is not like turning on a light bulb. Believe it or not, what you are doing now is much more efficient (and cost-effective!) than impulse-buying several bikes over a number of seasons hoping one will be the "right one". Very experienced riders are careful to document many aspects of their favorite bike fit so they can quickly set up what they want/need (e.g. if they crack a frame, crash, or just want newer technology).


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dont have a tape near by to measure, but i got size at LBS and was told i would ride 56 in in a allet so i assumed it would fit at least close..

Im 6'1 i think i atleast need a 58


----------



## mgmoore7 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok. That make sense. I am 5'11.5" and thought a 56 would be about right in most cases especially since I will be riding aero much of the time.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

well my advice would be: look for 2007 bikes on closeout. 

you can definitely find something with 105 for 1300. if not, i would spring for the 105 six13. no point in buying a six13 with tiagara. 

either a sora allez or a 105 six13. that's what i think. 

if i were you, i would go with the white 105 six13. that bikes look really hot.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think if i go with a roadbike i will go with the Six13 with tiagra components, if i continue to ride it for two years i can always upgrade to Ultegra, or Dura ace one the tiagra stuff starts getting burnt out.. buying something new will keep me into the bike and riding in general.

There are more options on the table as well, i might sell my hardrock in order to by a cyclocross bike, or hybrid instead. Im uncertain the roadbike will hold up to the kind of riding im doing.. Ide hate to spend that kind of money only to bend some wheels up riding around the city.

Like i said ill mostly be riding on sidewalk not flat paved roads.. and its possible a hybrid might be a better choice, but i would liek to have the option of riding the long flat paved trails at some of the local parks.. at a fast paced. I mean i want to go fast.. thats why ive leaned towards road bikes.. but now im thinking they go fast.. but if i hit a bump or crack in the sidwalk.. could it damage the wheels, due to such small and narrow tire/rim with little so no absortion from the impact.

If nayone of you have evr riddin near beaches, or long sid walked roads on a road bike.. ever have any problems.

Someone offered me $400 for my hardrock.. so thats why these new options have popped up.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Oct 17, 2007)

Gsoares2
I am currently riding a hybrid. I think if I were communiting I would rather have the hybrid but my experience is very little on a road bike. Of course the distance makes a difference here too. n my hybrid, I can average about 14.5 - 15mph when the wind is minimal and there are not alot of turns. I have been training less than 6 months. With the wind at my back, the other day, I got up to 23mph in the highest gear on a flat long road. I don't think I could push it much more. That is probably the limit of that bike and I don't know that I could ever get it anywhere near that without a wind pushing or at least removing all the resistence. 

Another option is that there are often more hybrids on craigs list more often and alot less $ than a road bike. As long as you don't overpay, you could try the hybrid and sell it if you don't like it. Personally, I like my hybrid and even when I get a road bike I will keep it. The hybrid is great for riding with the kids and family. I don't think I would be pulling the kid trailer with a road bike. Also, I doubt I would do a training ride in the rain with a 1500 road bike either. I would and do on my hybrid though. 

There are several reasons I want a road/tri bike. 
-I like to go fast. The 23mph was awesome. It could have been much more if on a road bike. 
-On a hybrid, I can't do any group rides. I am too slow and those that do use hybrids are slower than me. 
-Cool factor. There is no doubt a road bike is much more exciting than a hybrid.
-Comfort. I am at the point of wanting to go fast for a long time. While the hybrid is also considered a comfort bike, my research tells me that when getting serious about riding a good fitting road bike will be much better over the long haul.
-I plan to continue doing duathlons and triathlons. While there are many that use hybrids or even mountain bikes, I just hate getting blown by by those on a road bike. 

So, maybe this helps some from a different perspective. After all of that I guess it just depends on what you are wanting to do. I don't know that I would even like to ride the sidewalk (can you legally anyways) on my hybrid for a long time either but it would be better than a road bike for sure. 

Others road bikers don't ride on the sidewalk on bayshore do they. Maybe the sidewalk is a moot point as I think bikes are normally expected to share the road with cars.


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

Gsoares2 said:


> Dont have a tape near by to measure, but i got size at LBS and was told i would ride 56 in in a allet so i assumed it would fit at least close..
> 
> Im 6'1 i think i atleast need a 58


I'm 5'9" and ride a 55 (but could be fit onto a 53 as well). My son is 5'11" and rides a 58 (he's still growing, and a 58 gives him a little room to grow). Still I would guess that a 56 is too small for you, unless your measurements are not normally proportioned.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm 5'11" with 31" inseam and fit perfectly on a 54cm. Just goes to show not everyone fits the same.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*I'll chime in..*

you're hardly the first person to go through this dilemma...

first of all, nearly $1400 for a Tiagra equipped bike? you're getting ripped off...trust me.
I picked up a Felt F55 for racing last year...Dura Ace equipped, carbon crankset, 16.25#'s
for $1600 on sale. You can find better so don't buy just because you're in a hurry..

this is the beginning of that time of year when road bikes should start to go on sale...wait a bit if you can...I understand the feeling of immediate need for a bike, but trust me, wait a month or two...

with that...most bikes in teh 1200-$1600 are not going to deliver huge differences in performance and you should be mostly looking at the wheelsets that come with them.
alex and Shimano 500 wheelsets (typical) are among the HEAVIEST damn wheels on the planet...I can barely turn those things over when i test ride bikes compared to the Easton's I current train/race on..try riding bikes with various wheelsets...this is where you're notice the greatest differences in acceleration and handling IMO. 

Also, Shimano 105, Ultegra, and DA offer almost ZERO differences nowadays...besides price. 105 will suit you just fine for years. DA shifts somewhat crisper, but that's it man..
its hardly noticable, and cranksets are cranksets.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

sonex305 said:


> I'm 5'11" with 31" inseam and fit perfectly on a 54cm. Just goes to show not everyone fits the same.


 I'm the same, and my 56cm is clearly too small for me. What you said...


----------



## slicknick (Apr 12, 2007)

Why don't you just put road tires on your mountain bike? When I first got into biking it was mountain biking and I bought a mountain bike. I found it to be annoying that I had to load up my bike and drive to some tail in order to ride my bike like it was designed. So I started riding it on the road a lot and found it to be hard work with the knobby tires it had. I changed the knobby tires for some slick 1.5" tires and road over 1000 miles that summer on the road with my mountain bike. It was a nice smooth ride on rough roads and I could also take it on gravel roads or sidewalks with no problems. I did end up buying a road bike intending on building up towards racing and triathlons but from what is sounds like to me, you would be more than happy with slicks for you mountain bike which will probably run you about $40 for the tires and tubes. Don't like changing tires, well you could find a cheap set of rims and have one set for road riding and one set for off road so no tire changing, just swap the whole wheel. I also agree with others than a $1300 bike with Tiagra components is no deal, actually a rip off and Tiagra components are just fine and will probably last more miles than you have interest to ride them. Just my $.02


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah you guys were right about the Tiagra - i tried it on the same bike and i really didnt like it. The tiagra shifters felt like cheap plastic that was going to break, and the drive train as noisy as hell.. that specialized transition had all 105 stuff on it and it was very quiet.. like butter.

I just like the six thriteen frame - its seems the best compromise of cost, carbon. But if i do anything after riding the same bike with a 105 i would buy that.. but again it going to cost 1699. Any other frames you guys can suggest that offer a good carbon dampening?
Talking to the guy at the LBS said no one really compares when your talking about frames with cannondale. I know their are a lot of top notch bikes.. and everyone seems to find great deals.. but i have yet to see anything special.. there is always a catch.

I havent seen many deals on 07 models unless you find the right type of bike.. Ive checked criags list and havent found a single 56 road bike. That Specialized transition was definetly a tri bike.. and didnt fit well at all.

I tried getting on a 58 in the same cannondale and it was huge.. i coulnt even tip toe the bike with the seat all the way down. Im to much torso, not enough legs.

I dont mind spending more for a nicer bike - but after talking around and the type of riding im going to be doing..

I will be buying a little bit bigger tires for the bike, as well as a seat i can ride without shorts, and just going to keep some cheap caged pedals. Ill be riding mostly as a commuter, and on the weekends make it out to some long paved flats..

There are plenty of people who ride on bayshore with road bikes - the ones are the street are actualy the odd balls out.. but that would probably be me, depending on traffic and time of day.. 

I know what i want now, but i dont think im going to be able to get it..
Ide like the six 13 frame - with 105 components, in lightning white, with slightly larger tires, caged pedals, and a free riding saddle.. Seems like the only way i could get it would be to buy the bike, swap out tires, and saddles.. but that just looks like a waste of money to me.. also the 105 bike does come in the color i want.. weak sauce.

If i can get the bike shop to accomidate me.. i will be riding home on a new ride tonight.

I would love to ebay a bike but the question of fit comes into mind.. if i could find a six 13 on ebay.. i know the bikes fits and i would be all over it.. But thats just not the case.. finding a name brand bike on ebay has been hard enough for me.


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

Gsoares2 said:


> I tried getting on a 58 in the same cannondale and it was huge.. i coulnt even tip toe the bike with the seat all the way down. Im to much torso, not enough legs.


You should be able to stand over the top tube with your feet flat on the ground, but not while still sitting on the seat. No way I can tiptoe (both toes touching) when sitting on my seat. Even when I stop with one foot down and the bike leaning a bit, I have to come off my seat.

Bike fit is SO important. You may need to go to another bike shop and get them to measure you and give you some advice if the one you're visiting would have let you buy the bike based on your method of tip toes touching while seated.

Walter


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

No they wearnt going to let me buy it based on that info.. we were just trying to pick which one for me to test ride. They had both sizes right by each other a 58 and a 56, he asked if i knew what size i road and i told him a 56..

I dont expect them to go through a full fitting process on every bike i want to test ride. I told him i was supposedly fitted for a 56 and he looked at me like i was crazy. He said at least a 58, then he put me on a 58 and said "You know what man i think your right, you are a 56.. your tall but i guess youve got shorter legs" 

He asked me which felt more comfortable and honestly the 56 did.. the 58 felt like i was to stretched out. Im sure we will get more into fitting me on the bike once im rdy to buy.. im still doing the shopping.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

i think i have made my decision and it is a bike that was not orignaly on my list.

I need to go back to the shop to double check but i think it was called a Giant OCR alliance 1.

Half carbon, half aluminum frame with all 105 components. its a compact downsloaping frame.. its was the nicest bike for the money i found in the shop.

Everything else with 105's on it was much more $$ its about 1399.99

Also the other thing that made my mind up for me wasthe shop - they are putting different rires on as i wanted, giving me a different seat so i can ride without shorts, and giving me tires, and cages all without increasing the cost of the bike. So they let me do my own switching and swapping of parts to come up with exactly what i want.

Im going to make up my mind tonight - shop told me it would probably take 45 minutes to swap out all the parts i wanted, and then another 45 minutes to fit me on the bike.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

this is what im talkin about - this is the bike










frame	fomulaOne Composite, Compact Road Design.
fork	fomulaOne Composite w/alloy steerer
handlebar	M: 6061AL anotomic bend, 31.8mm W: 6061AL short reach, shallow drop
stem	3D Forged Aluminum, 31.8mm
seatpost	formulaOne Composite
saddle	M: Selle Royal Viper W: Selle Royal Viper for Women
pedals	M: Shimano PD-M520 W: Crank Brothers Candy C
shifters	M: Shimano 105 W: Shimano R700, short reach, 10 speed
front derailleur	Shimano 105
rear derailleur	Shimano 105
brakes	Tektro R730, Long Reach
brake levers	M: Shimano 105 W: Shimano R700, short reach
cassette	Shimano 105 12/27T, 10 speed
chain	Shimano 105
cranks	Shimano R600 Compact, 34-50T
BB Shimano, external
rims	Xero XSR-3
hubs	Xero XSR-3
spokes	Xero XSR-3
tires	Michelin Lithion, 700x 25c


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

bahueh said:


> with that...most bikes in teh 1200-$1600 are not going to deliver huge differences in performance and you should be mostly looking at the wheelsets that come with them.
> alex and Shimano 500 wheelsets (typical) are among the HEAVIEST damn wheels on the planet...*I can barely turn those things over when i test ride bikes *


geezzz...you're weak. shall i say more training. :idea: 

train on those wheelsets might make you a stronger biker.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

It looks like a great bike, but there's one teensy, little thing to consider- and I'm not trying to scare you away-



Gsoares2 said:


> brakes	Tektro R730, Long Reach


 If this frame uses long reach brakes your chance to upgrade will be severely limited. Tektro makes good brakes. I've used them with any complaints whatsoever, but I'm not sure if anyone else even makes a long reach brakes. 

Also, what year is it? You can probably get a better deal (as someone else pointed out) on a 2007 than a 2008. But it looks like the shop is willing to do a lot of trade outs which is a very nice thing. 

Let us know what you get and when, and post some pictures- ear to ear grin optional.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Its a toss up between this and the six thirteen with all 105 components..

Six thirteen keeps money in american economy, and its a cannondale.. but its $300 more..

I keep seeing people tell me to look for 07's and i havent seen hardly any especially not in my size. I saw one guy said wait a few months fro the 08s to come out.. every where i go i only see 08's and finding an 07 has not been easy.. its something i can bring up to the LBS guy today.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cant find a review on the bike any where - but i liked it.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry i posted the wrong bike - here is that one i liked










Alliance Compact Road Design
fork	fomulaOne Full Composite, w/ alloy steerer
handlebar	M: 6061 Anatomic Bend W: Womens anatomic bend and drop, 31.8mm 
stem	3D Forged Aluminum, 31.8mm
seatpost	formulaOne Composite
saddle	M: Giant Racing W: WTB Deva Team
pedals	M: Shimano PD-M520 W: Crank Brothers Candy C
derailleur	Shimano 105 front and rear
brakes	Shimano Tiagra
levers	Shimano 105
shifters	Shimano R700, short reach
cassette	Shimano 105 12- 25T, 10 speed
chain	Shimano 105
cranks	Shimano R600 compact, 34 / 50
bb	Shimano, external
rims	Xero XSR-3
hubs	Xero XSR-3
spokes	Xero XSR-3
tires	Michelin Lithion, 700x23c


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well i ended up getting this one above - went for a 20 mile ride on it right after i bought it.. spent a little over an hour on the bike.. liked it alot.

My hands are not used to the position yet, and my back feels a little tight.. but what can i excpect.. its my first day on a road bike.. im sure that will ease up over time.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congradulations. Glad to hear you got a bike and like it. 

I almost got a Cannondale without wheels for $50 on craigslist but I was a little too slow.

Enjoy the ride. By the way, what bike shop did you get it at?


----------



## Gsoares2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dud Thames - which is now called Flying Fish bikes.

They gave me 7% off my total purchase, and allowed me to swap things out for my preference of riding at this time.

Which other shops wouldnt let me do.. Other shops would only sell me bikes as they listed in the books.. if you wanted a differen seat, tires, or pedals.. you would have to buy them after... which was complete bullshit.

The guys at Flyingfish were had the best customer service i could find, very helpfull and the majority of them are roadbikers.


----------

